# Knetblei selber herstellen



## Alpinestars (17. April 2012)

Hey Leute 
Kann man Knetblei selber herstellen?
Also hätte jetzt an Blei schmelzen gedacht und dann halt irgendetwas da mit rein (was auch immer).

Vielleicht gibt es ja ne simple Lösung.....


----------



## Sensitivfischer (18. April 2012)

*AW: Knetblei selber herstellen*



Alpinestars schrieb:


> Hey Leute
> Kann man Knetblei selber herstellen?
> Also hätte jetzt an Blei schmelzen gedacht und dann halt irgendetwas da mit rein (was auch immer).
> 
> Vielleicht gibt es ja ne simple Lösung.....



Es gibt durchaus auch dafür denkbare Lösungen, aber die verrate ich hier, im Sinne deiner Sicherheit/Gesundheit nicht.
Abgesehen von der Idee es selbst herstellen zu wollen, stehe ich auch der bloßen Verwendung von Knetblei sehr skeptisch, um nicht zu sagen ablehnend, gegenüber. Dieses Dreckszeug besteht schließlich in der Hauptsache aus Schwermetallen, meist aus Wolframstaub, manchmal sogar noch aus Blei(Billiganbieter).
Das meist von uns benutzte Angelblei, in Form von Sargblei, Bleischrot/Klemmblei etc. ist an seiner Oberfläche stets oxidiert und bei Hautkontakt, wie auch im Gewässer, unkritisch für uns und die Umwelt. Bei Knetblei sieht das etwas anders aus(intensiver Hautkontakt durch Kneten), in Verbindung mit Schweiß und Hautfett, sowie dem ausgeübten Druck beim Kneten, hast'e den Dreck wohlmöglich in messbarer Konzentration in der Blutbahn.
Jetzt kann man zwar sagen, dass das nicht so schlimm sei, weil es sich meist um Wolfram handelt, aber Vorsicht:
Aus Wolfram wird zwar auch Schmuck hergestellt, der unmittelbar auf der Haut getragen wird, aber es ist ein Schwermetall und dessen Wirkung auf den menschl. Körper ist vergleichsweise wenig erforscht.
Es sind Fälle bekannt, in denen Menschen in Kriegsgebieten, durch Splitter von Wolframprojektilen getroffen wurden und relativ wenig später an Krebs erkrankten, Schäden am zentralen Nervensystem aufwiesen usw..
Es gibt auch den Fall eines engl. Buchautors, der einen Ring aus Wolfram am Finger trug und "zufällig" dort ein Krebsgeschwür bekam. Was für ein Zufall.(|rolleyes).

Ich würd's lassen und habe ehrlich gesagt noch nie Knetblei gebraucht, obwohl ich durchaus auch auf Karpfen fische.
Nimm Wickelblei, Bleischrot oder die Überreste Bleiseele vom Leadcore spleißen, wickel es fein säuberlich um die entsprechende Stelle am Vorfach, drück es leicht mit der Zange an, ein Tropfen Sekundenkleber drauf, => geht genauso.


----------



## Schxxnwxld (18. April 2012)

*AW: Knetblei selber herstellen*

Hallo,

ich hatte bis jetzt keine Ahnung, was Knetblei sein soll, Deine ausführliche Beschreibung und Begründung warum Du Knetblei ablehnst, ist sehr informativ. 
Danke!

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Josef87 (18. April 2012)

*AW: Knetblei selber herstellen*

Auch von mir vielen Dank an dich Sensitivefischer, das leuchtet wirklich ein.

Lieben Gruß,
Josef


----------



## Alpinestars (18. April 2012)

*AW: Knetblei selber herstellen*

Naja Bleischrot wirds auch tun.
Danke für die Belehrung


----------



## stefano89 (18. April 2012)

*AW: Knetblei selber herstellen*

Ich will die toxische Wirkung von Blei keinesfalls abstreiten, aber anstatt alles abzulehnen sollte man sich wirklich Gedanken darüber machen.
Es ist durchaus logisch, dass man Bleidämpfe nicht einatmen sollte und Blei auch nicht essen soll, wobei die Bioverfügbarkeit von Blei bei Verschlucken schon um einiges geringer ist als bei Einatmen.
Jedoch wird Blei durch die Haut nur sehr schlecht resorbiert. Deshalb finde ich es sehr kleinlich, wennn ständig über die Angst vor Blei philosophiert wird. Wie ich schonmal in einem anderen Thread erwähnt habe, wird hier eh schon alles, was im entferntesten Sinne schädlich ist bzw Gefahren beinhaltet, hochgepusht und Angst und Schrecken davor verbreitet.
Die meisten wissen garnicht, welchen schädlichen Einflüssen man jeden Tag ausgesetzt ist. ZB nimmt der Körper täglich eine gewisse Dosis Blei auf, neben vielen anderen schädlichen Substanzen. Diese Dosen sind jedoch so gering, dass sie als "vertretbar" eingestuft werden. Und ich persönlich glaube nicht daran, dass wenn man 5 Bleischrote auf die Schnur klemmt, man direkt eine höhere Konzentration Blei im Körper nachweisen kann. Bei Knetblei wird diese Aufnahme vielleicht höher ausfallen, jedoch wird sie wahrscheinlich immernoch in einem so minimalen Rahmen ausfallen, dass sie keine Wirkungen nach sich zieht. Alle Angaben sind natürlich ohne Gewähr. Falls jemand einen anderen Kenntnisstand hat, kann er gerne was dazu schreiben. Dass Blei über die Haut schlecht resorbiert wird ist jedoch Fakt.
Bei Knetblei kommt noch hinzu, dass es sicher nicht komplett aus Blei besteht, also die Konzentration des Bleis geringer ist als normal.

Wie man Knetblei selber herstellen kann, weiß ich nicht. Mir würde nur einfallen Bleispäne in Knetmasse einzuarbeiten. Aber ich denke, das ist bei dem Preis zu viel Arbeit.
Zudem wäre dann die Wahrscheinlichkeit viel höher, dass der Körper Blei aufnimmt, wenn man das Blei extrem lange in der Hand kneten muss und vor allem, durch Bleistaub, der entsteht.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## baitcaster85 (18. April 2012)

*AW: Knetblei selber herstellen*

Moin,

statt Knetblei kann ich das hier empfehlen (wenn es für dich in Frage kommt!):

100 % natürlich, und in wenigen Minuten gemacht !

Anstatt Blei, was für uns und das Gewässer nicht gerade freundlich und gesund ist, dachte ich kann man doch eigentlich alles mögliche zum Beschweren benutzen.
Das schon die Umwelt und auch letztendlich uns auch.


http://img36.*ih.us/img36/2434/img0976wo.th.jpg
http://img213.*ih.us/img213/5253/img0975l.th.jpg
http://img838.*ih.us/img838/7558/img0974ct.th.jpg


----------



## Chiforce (18. April 2012)

*AW: Knetblei selber herstellen*

Da kann ich Sensitivfischer wiedermal nur zustimmen, man schleift ja auch Wolframelektroden ja nicht zum Spaß unter Schutzmaßnahmen, der Schleifstaub ist hochbrisant, und dann das Zeug noch freiwillig in die Haut "einmassieren" Nein Danke. 
Das mit den Wolframsplittern bei Kriegsmunition kann aber auch noch andere Elemente enthalten (USA zum Beispiel) ("deutsche Wolframmunition" allerdings nicht, hab ich selber mal ein Zählrohr rangehalten...)


----------



## Alpinestars (18. April 2012)

*AW: Knetblei selber herstellen*



baitcaster85 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> statt Knetblei kann ich das hier empfehlen (wenn es für dich in Frage kommt!):
> 
> ...


 Ist ne nette Sache, aber in diesem "bestimmten Fall" nicht brauchbar, ansonsten natürlich top.

Ich möchte das Knetblei gerne nutzen um die Hauptschnur auf den Grund zu legen. Da ich seit letztem Jahr sehr gerne ohne Schlauch oder Leadcore fische, gerade dann wenn ich nicht weit raus muss. Da ich hauptsächlich nur noch im Kanal auf Karpfen fische.


----------



## Schxxnwxld (18. April 2012)

*AW: Knetblei selber herstellen*

Hallo,

die Steine sind eine nette Sache, meine Frage dazu: wie bekommst Du die Bohrungen in die Steine?

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Allround-Angler (18. April 2012)

*AW: Knetblei selber herstellen*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Steine sind eine nette Sache, meine Frage daazu: wie bekommst Du die Bohrungen in die Steine?
> 
> ...



Würde mich auch interessieren.
Bei mir brechen bestimmt 60% der Steine auseinander|rolleyes...


----------



## stefano89 (18. April 2012)

*AW: Knetblei selber herstellen*

Das oder der Bohrer gibt auf :-D
Ich habs, weil mir das Design gefällt, vor Jahren schonmal probiert mit Kies um die 20g.
Am Schluss hab ich die Steine mit dem Hammer zerschlagen, und die, die in möglichst große Stücke zersprangen wieder mit Pattex Stabilit zusammengeklebt, mit einem kleinen Wirbel in den Spalten.


----------



## Schxxnwxld (18. April 2012)

*AW: Knetblei selber herstellen*

Hallo,

ich hatte gehofft Du hast einen Vorschlag wie ich es selbst machen kann.

Eine gute und saubere Methode wäre Wasserstrahl, dafür habe ich aber selbst keine Maschine.
Mit Wasserstrahl, lasse ich meine Blinker schneiden, das ist bezahlbar, aber Steine extra ein- und ausspannen, da wäre der Aufwand zu groß.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Strahleman (18. April 2012)

*AW: Knetblei selber herstellen*

Ich würde versuchen das Loch mit einer relativ hohen Umdrehungszahl (z. B. mit nem Dremel) und ohne viel Druck in den Stein zu bohren. Dabei den Bohrer ein wenig kühlen, damit der Bohrer nicht so schnell ausglüht.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (18. April 2012)

*AW: Knetblei selber herstellen*

Also wenn es um das Bohren von Löchern in Steine geht, empfehle ich unter Wasser zu bohren, mit wenig Druck/Vorschub, dann springt auch kaum eine Stein auseinander. Hilfreich sind dabei außerdem wirklich hochwertige Steinbohrer, es gehen auch Glasbohrer oder diamantierte Bohrer oder Fräser.
Dass sich Basalt oder Granit besser bohren lassen wie Quarz, sollte klar sein, wenn nicht...tja dann......iss eben so.:q
Zum Einkleben der Wirbel "JB Weld" oder Epoxid sind deine Freunde.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (18. April 2012)

*AW: Knetblei selber herstellen*



stefano89 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> *Wie man Knetblei selber herstellen kann, weiß ich nicht. Mir würde nur einfallen Bleispäne in Knetmasse einzuarbeiten. Aber ich denke, das ist bei dem Preis zu viel Arbeit.
> Zudem wäre dann die Wahrscheinlichkeit viel höher, dass der Körper Blei aufnimmt, wenn man das Blei extrem lange in der Hand kneten muss und vor allem, durch Bleistaub, der entsteht.*
> ...



Das ist eben der Knackpunkt! Mancher Hersteller hatte auch keine bessere Idee als du und verarbeitet fein vermahlenes Blei/Bleistaub mit einer knetbaren Kunststoffdispersionsmasse zu so genanntem Knetblei. Darin sind enthalten sind prozessbedingt, dermaßen feine Schwermetallpartikel, die durch die Vermengung mit der Kunststoffdispersion nicht einmal vernünftig mit dem Luftsauerstoff reagieren und oxidieren können, was das Schadpotential ja verringern würde. Das Andrücken eines Klemmbleis oder befummeln eines normalen Grundbleis ist dagegen völlig harmlos, solange man sich nicht anschließend die Finger in den Mund steckt.
Das fiese an Schwermetallen ist, dass sie sich im Rückenmark und im Gehirn einlagern und anreichern, ein schleichender Prozess. Irgendwann ist ein gewisser Schwellwert erreicht und es treten Erkrankungen auf, die das zentrale Nervensystem betreffen oder eben Krebs und keine Sau kommt darauf, dass eine Kontamination mit zu hohen Konzentrationen an Schwermetallen ursächlich ist, lässt sich schließlich nicht eindeutig nachweisen.


----------



## baitcaster85 (18. April 2012)

*AW: Knetblei selber herstellen*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Steine sind eine nette Sache, meine Frage dazu: wie bekommst Du die Bohrungen in die Steine?
> 
> ...



du musst dir einen bohrkopf mit diamantspitze vom baumarkt zulegen:

kostenpunkt: ca. 4€.

beim bohren muss der bohrkopf ständig mit wasser gekühlt werden (brauchst daher eine 2. hand  ).

beim bohren aufpassen, dass der wasserstrahl nicht in den bohrer kommt.(also immer den wasserstrahl tief auf den stein halten.
sonst ist der notarzt angesagt !!!

p.s.:

sorry wg. dem quereinstieg.
wollte nicht verstoßen


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (22. April 2012)

*AW: Knetblei selber herstellen*

Ich kann euch nur raten die Gesundheitsgefahren von Blei nicht zu unterschätzen!!
Ich hatte eine akute Schwermetallvergiftung, die erhöhten Werte sind heute immer noch nachzuweisen.
Ich habe als Lkw-Fahrer Altbatterien zur Entsorgung gefahren und zu der Zeit gab es in den Bleihütten für die Fahrer keinerlei Sicherheitsvorschriften. Als ich wegen diverser Beschwerden (siehe unten) zum Arzt bin , hatte ich das 20 Fache der erlaubten Menge im Blut.
Und heute, nach fast 15 Jahren "danach", habe ich immer noch leicht erhöhte Werte und auch einige Folgeschäden

Hier mal ein Auszug von http://www.entgiften-statt-vergiften.com

_*Folgende Symptome können bei Vergiftungen mit Blei entstehen und  machen eine Entgiftung  bzw. Ausleitung von Schwermetallen notwendig:* 
Anämie,  Schwindelgefühl, Libidoverlust, Impotenz, Epilepsie, Sterilität,  Nierenentzündung, Schlaflosigkeit, rheumatoide Arthritis, Gicht,  Osteoporose, Multiple Sklerose, Hyperaktivität, Erschöpfung,  Reizbarkeit, Nervosität, Ängstlichkeit, Muskelschwäche,  Hirnhautentzündung, geschwächte Funktion der Nebennieren und  Bluthochdruck. _

Wenn ihr mehr darüber wissen wollt, fragt mal Tante google nach _"Bleivergiftung"_ oder _"Schwermetallvergiftung"_. Danach werdet ihr zum Fan von Steinen als Beschwerung beim fischen.

Deswegen bin ich heute sehr vorsichtig wenn ich mit Blei hantiere... Denkt nur mal an den Abrieb der sich in der Bleitasche befindet... Ihr sucht ein Blei, das Zeug ist an den Händen und danach wird sich in den seltensten Fällen mal die Hände gewaschen. Kurze zeit später raucht ihr eine oder schiebt euch was zu essen rein.

Man sollte das nicht hysterisch betrachten - aber trotzdem sehr vorsichtig damit sein und es auch nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen.

So wie Sensitivfischer das mit der Oxydation usw beschrieben hat ist das absolut richtig - denn meine Ärzte haben das genauso gesehen und die haben sich im Rahmen meiner damaligen Therapie auch meine Bleisammlung angesehen.
Der Staub ist so fein das er ohne Probleme von den Händen über die Atemwege, den Mund oder die Haut in die Lunge oder Blutbahn kommt und von dort werden die Gifte über das Blut direkt in den Körper gespült. 
Ist vom Prinzip das gleiche wie ne Pulle Schnaps direkt in die Blutbahn zu spritzen.


----------



## Alpinestars (22. April 2012)

*AW: Knetblei selber herstellen*

Oh nicht schön....... Ich werde das mit dem Knetblei mal lassen.


----------



## stefano89 (22. April 2012)

*AW: Knetblei selber herstellen*

Es tut mir natürlich Leid, dass du aufgrund einer Bleivergiftung immernoch mit den Folgeschäden zu leben hast. Jedoch ist zwischen ein Paar Schrotbleien und dem täglichen Besuch einer bleiverarbeitenden Fabrik zu differenzieren. Dazwischen liegt ein riesengroßer Unterschied. Deswegen versteh ich diese Panikmache auch einfach nicht. Warum muss einem heutzutage einfach vor allem Angst gemacht werden?
Was du im anderen Thread geschrieben hast, vonwegen Angelblei verbieten, kann ich verstehen. In den Fabriken werden mit sicherheit kaum Sicherheitsstandards bestehen und somit die Gesundheit der Mitarbeiter (zumindest in irgendwelchen fernost-Ländern) mit Füßen getreten. Dahingehend wäre es sicherlich angebracht, so etwas zu unterbinden.
Allerdings wird ein Verbot in Deutschland ganz sicher keinen Einfluss darauf haben, was wiederum ein anderes Thema ist.


----------



## mig23 (22. April 2012)

*AW: Knetblei selber herstellen*

wie wär´s mit sowas !?!







pattex express powerknete hält bombenfest und härtet schnell !


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (23. April 2012)

*AW: Knetblei selber herstellen*

Ich habe ja auch betont, das man es differenzieren muß, man sollte bloß nicht zu Gedankenlos damit umgehen.

Ich finde es ebenfalls absolut verantwortungslos, wenn Karpfenangler ihre Abrissmontagen mit Blei versehen...
Wenn es die Möglichkeit gäbe, würde ich auch auf die Bleiköpfe beim jiggen verzichten.

Es ist nun mal ein Fakt das Blei giftig ist und man dieses Gift ohne Probleme über die Haut oder den Mund aufnehmen kann - was beim angeln sehr schnell geht.

Das hochgerechnet auf 10 oder 20 Jahre angeln... Lass doch mal den Dreck an deinen Fingern nach dem wühlen in der Bleitasche analysieren...


----------



## stefano89 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Knetblei selber herstellen*

Und trotzdem sind das sehr geringe Mengen, welche in noch geringeren Mengen über die Haut resorbiert werden, wie ich schon geschrieben habe. Was soll ich denn analysieren lassen?
Blei ist Blei...da gibts nix zu analysieren. Man dürfte heute nicht mehr nach draußen gehn, wenn man vor so etwas schon Angst hat.


----------



## Schxxnwxld (23. April 2012)

*AW: Knetblei selber herstellen*

Hallo,

ich frage mich ob Knetblei so "angelnotwendig" ist, dass ich darum auch nur das geringste Gesundheits-Risiko eingehen würde?
Gerade weil wir schon genug belastet sind, muss ich doch nicht noch Eins drauf setzen.

Heute fische ich nicht mehr auf Karpfen, das Gewässer passt nicht mehr. Wir haben Sandsteinstücke als Gewicht verwendet, mit dem Hammer wurde außen herum eine Kerbe gehauen.
Über diese Kerbe wurde ein Wollfaden gebunden und fest geknotet.
Durch einen zweiten Knoten ging die Laufschnur.

Der Wollfaden wurde so gewählt, dass er bei Widerstand (Hänger) abgerissen ist.
Beim Drill hatte man dann nur noch Schnur und Karpfen.
Wenn es gepasst hat, haben wir mit Centerpin-Rollen gefischt.

Das verlorene Sandsteinstück habe ich bei einem Drill gerne geopfert.

Da nicht alle par Minuten ein Karfen an den Köder geht, hat man Zeit um Sandsteinstücke in Reserve zu machen.
Die habe ich am Angelplatz hinter einem Baum versteckt, Vorrat war immer vorhanden.

Es muss nicht unbedingt Knetblei sein.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## stefano89 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Knetblei selber herstellen*

Bei Knetblei geht es nicht um das Hauptgewicht. Da wird kein Tennisball-großer Klumpen Knetblei auf die Hauptschnur massiert. Dabei geht es hauptsächlich um einen Schrotblei-Ersatz auf dem Vorfach, um dieses zu schonen, falls mich nicht alles täuscht ;-)


----------



## Alpinestars (23. April 2012)

*AW: Knetblei selber herstellen*

Genau darum geht es mir


----------

